# I think my horse is happy.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

My horse is happy, yes?

With his old owner.












He looks so sad.... D:








Only in that before photo you cannot see the six months over grown feet with Amish shoes hammered on. He couldn't retract his penis because it was so dirty and he had an infection. The vet came out to clean it, even before I bought him I paid to have it done. He got two peanut size beans out of it. Poor guy. That crap he's standing on? That was his feed. A disgusting rotten round bale covered in mold. His owner fed him "once a week" on "home made" grain. I wouldn't doubt if that consisted of cheerios and instant oatmeal. He also rode him to "hell and back" in a 60 pound western saddle. Note, the man I bought him from was all of 6 foot 5 and 350 pounds.

With me.


These photos are from today.

He's out of shape, and lacking some muscle. He's had nearly the whole winter off. Between some lameness and the terrible weather we've had like up until the last week we've not been able to do much.









But he's well fed. Can't you tell? Poor guy is starving nearly to death.











I think I'm doing something right, 'eh?




















I thought I was gonna have to sell him. I had a potential buyer come out and look at him a few weeks ago. He bucked like a bronco when asked to canter.

I rode him and he was fine. So I guess he wants to stay. lol. I am not going to sell him, I'm back on track with my finances. Hurray!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

The difference is amazing. You can see it in his eyes. 

I love happy endings. :]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You should of smack the old owner in face! 

Great difference before and after! He looked miserable before, and he's very nice looking now.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, those first pics stung my eyes! How sad!!!

But he is looking so happy an fab now  Massive hugs to you


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

You've done wonders with him. He looks like a new horse!


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

Wow what a difference!! the poor boy! Thank god someone like you came along! HUGE praise to you, he looks so happy now


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow.... completely revitalized spirit.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

You have come miles with him! It's so great.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

he is so cute! What about the other horses


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He looks so happy and healthy now!!! =)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

madisonfriday said:


> he is so cute! What about the other horses



The man I bought him from got a divorce from his wife and he moved away and the other two were also sold.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the picture of him rolling. It says it all -- "Life is Goooooood!"

Good job. Keep it up. He will shine.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh wow, what a beautiful story. he looks so happy and contented.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

AWH! i love happy endings! you can seriously see it in his body language how much happier and healthy he is! hes beautiful!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

Not very long ago my horse was up for sale. I was out of a job and I thought the best thing was to find him a home that could afford him.

I had a really great family come out and look at him. He was so polite and everyone loved him. Then when he was ridden he bucked. Bucked like a bronco when they asked him to canter. It was embarrassing.

Of course he doesn't buck with me. He's a doll, and to tell them that you know they'll say "sure sure" but what horse owner trying to sell wouldn't say their horse is perfect?

Then again, maybe Ethan CAN'T buck because I'm such a lard butt. He doesn't have enough muscle to buck with me weighing him down. lol, but here is my video. I thought it was neat.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Rissa said:


> The man I bought him from got a divorce from his wife and he moved away and the other two were also sold.


I hope the other two went to an owner that is obviously caring and nurturing like you. That "man" had no business ever owning a horse in the first place - geez feeding Ethan only 1x per week that's just sad. I'm glad you rescued him - he looks so great now! Congrats - you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

He most def. looks happy!


----------



## Magnum (May 14, 2009)

It truly is amazing what love, care and good food will do for a malnourished horse! You have done a great job with him!

How is his personality with you? I too, "rescued" a horse (Brandy, my 10-year-old QH/Arab) and when he was close by, he was extremely friendly. He was on his own in a paddock, and whickered and whinnied for me even when he heard my footsteps (I think that's because I was feeding him. LOL.) Now he's being boarded elsewhere (long story) until I get my barn up (hopefully start building on Wednesday) and I couldn't even get him to come close to me to get some treats, he was too busy munching on the new grass. I think (read hope) that he'll start being affectionate again once he's only with Magnum (right now he's in a herd with about seven other horses) but just thought I'd ask your opinion, since both of our horses would have good reason to distrust people. Sorry for hijacking your thread, and again, excellent job!

Edited to add: (just saw the video of Ethan cantering)

First of all, you must have an amazing seat to be able to videotape and canter at the same time! Wow! And you have captured my FAVOURITE view ... the trail from in between a horse's ears. Again, you've done a great job with him!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnum said:


> It truly is amazing what love, care and good food will do for a malnourished horse! You have done a great job with him!
> 
> How is his personality with you? I too, "rescued" a horse (Brandy, my 10-year-old QH/Arab) and when he was close by, he was extremely friendly. He was on his own in a paddock, and whickered and whinnied for me even when he heard my footsteps (I think that's because I was feeding him. LOL.) Now he's being boarded elsewhere (long story) until I get my barn up (hopefully start building on Wednesday) and I couldn't even get him to come close to me to get some treats, he was too busy munching on the new grass. I think (read hope) that he'll start being affectionate again once he's only with Magnum (right now he's in a herd with about seven other horses) but just thought I'd ask your opinion, since both of our horses would have good reason to distrust people. Sorry for hijacking your thread, and again, excellent job!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind words. He's like Super Horse.  

As far as how he acts with me. He's pretty bonded I think. I've had him since August of last year. We've spent a lot of time together. I don't have children, or really any kind of responsibilities but a part time job and a photography job here and there. I can hear him calling as soon as I turn down the short road to my barn. He's trotting or cantering to the gate calling as I pull in. I have driven up there in a friends car and gotten no reaction out of him till I get out and whistle. Then he spins around and comes haulin' butt to greet me.

I tell myself it's because of some magical bond but it's probably the carrot, cookie or apple he knows I'll always have. Although he does come to greet me even when I don't have stuff. 

When he's out grazing and I'm in the pasture walking around or taking photos he's never far. He'll keep within three or four feet of me. If he's in a pasture with lots of horses all I normally have to do is open the gate and whistle and he'll jerk his head up and come trotting over to me.

Even in this new green lush grass he'll stop eating and come to see me when I show up.

He wasn't always like that though. It was months before he'd let me catch him. He was leery for a long time. Not spooky or head shy. Just shy in general and nervous. Like he just had no self confidence. Apples and carrots and cookies really help with those issues. 

As far as the cantering? Thanks! I've always consider myself a horrible rider. I haven't had any formal training since I was a small child. Then when I was older I got into a serious horse riding accident that nearly put me in a wheel chair for life. It took about seven and a half years to get back into a saddle and here I am.

Cantering along the road, pulling my camera out at a canter and turning it on and fumbling with the buttons, lol. I guess it helps that I trust E a lot and I'm stupid. hahaha. I have my camera attached to a wrist loop snapped onto my pant belt loop so if I drop it it won't fly off into the woods. It'll just dangle. I guess that's why I get brave.


----------



## Magnum (May 14, 2009)

LOL. I haven't even ridden either of my horses yet ... Brandy is still too thin and I only just got a saddle that fits Magnum (my Clydesdale). I'm hoping that by the time I get my barn built he'll be beefed up enough that I can start lunging him ... I'm hoping to build a roundpen as well. 

I guess I'm just impatient. I was so used to Brandy whinnying for me, and now he acts as if I don't exist. When I see him this weekend I think I'll bring a bucket with a bit of grain in it ... except that I'll be stampeded by the other horses as well, but oh well... LOL


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Quite a difference!! Good job!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

bsolutely love the pic of him rolling, would you mind if I saved it and used it on my computer desktop?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea in his old owner pic his eyes were all droopy, but in the one with him looking at you over the fence he had a spark in his eyes and his ears were up!


----------



## Deanne (May 7, 2009)

You definately have a happy horse, a great book to how before and after pics, as far as just different owners and attitudes (not even to do with neglect) is Tellington Jones. the before and after's are amazing, the eyes tell all, as well as the ears.


----------

